# bottle baby just not right



## bcnewe2 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a 3 day old bottle baby.  She is a twin to a new momma that wasn't producing enough milk.  So I was hoping to supplement until momma's milk came in.  Momma didn't seem to concerned.  As the days roll on I realize I am her momma and she has forgotten about her sheep momma.  But...something is off about her. She stays hunched even tho her tummy is full.  Thought she might be blind but she flinches when I check.  Her eyes are blue.  Maybe in all these years I've never noticed other blue eyed babies but she looks quite strange.   
I can't put my finger on it but she's just not right.  She's a dorper/katahdin cross.  I hear weird tummy noises and I thought she'd have diareaha by now due to the bottle but she's hardly pooping at all. Looks like reg newborn poop.  I'm feeding , Mannapro lamb milk replacer reg. strength.
Any ideas?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 20, 2013)

If she is eating good, and going to the bathroom, I would probably think she is ok.  If you are worried, you could take her temp., and give her a shot of selenium. Keep an eye on her poop, it tells alot!!!
Lots of my lambs have blue eyes when they are little!
Good luck!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 23, 2013)

She's not ok but she lives. Her eyes are half blue and half brown which gives her a really weird look. She doesn't lamb dance and it still off. Other than her eyes I can't put my finger on anything in particular except she is not growing or acting like a normal lamb.  Her sister is probably double her weight but to be fair she was the bigger of the 2. Sometimes she hangs with the sheep but gets lost easy and other times she hangs in the barn waiting for me. Mom lets her hang with, doesn't butt her but I don't think she nurses her either. My lead ewe has a soft spot for her and lets her hang with her trips and lay with them but she doesn't nurse her either. Infact this is the first time the lead ewe has ever done anything like this. 
I will be suprised if she thrives or ever really grows into anything. But I saved her I will keep her!  She's so little and sad you can't help feel sorry for her.

WE call her Baby Ity Bitty or BabyBaby for short. SHe does know when I call but can't always find me. Dew the working border collie will go up and lead her down. Not happy cause she has to be infront of the baby but she does it none the less. Saves lots of hiking and looking time!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 23, 2013)

She may turn around and surpriiise ya


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope so!


----------

